# Recyclers expect lots of TVs tossed



## robmadden1 (Nov 2, 2008)

> Marcia Scherocman wasn't sure what to do with two old analog TV sets after buying a flat-panel TV for her kitchen in preparation for Friday's nationwide switch to digital TV.
> 
> Then the Montgomery resident read about TV recycling in her city newsletter, and she hauled both sets to 2TRG in Blue Ash.
> 
> ...


Read the rest here: http://tinyurl.com/ox7fwe


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Heck, I even called a few old folks communities to see if they had any need and was told no. I still have a Sharp 19" Tv with no use..


----------

